# pistol in movie?



## ridgerunner (Jul 17, 2008)

what kind of pistol did john travolta carry in the movie "paris with love" the one he pulled out of the cans and assembly on the way to the chinese resturant?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

SIG Sauer X5 LW

http://www.imfdb.org/index.php/From_Paris_with_Love


----------



## Allterrain (Feb 20, 2010)

Bruce----I'm impressed. Pretty darn cool link you have there. I would have never thought someone would have listed all the guns in that movie like that. Pretty cool.


----------

